# R.I.P My Beloved Golden Sadie



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

My Wood working friends
I know allot of people on here are dog lovers so I would like to share a bit of depressing news..after a 2 month long battle with Canine Lymphoma, my beautiful 9 1/2 year old golden retriever Sadie (The dog in my Avatar) passed away Saturday morning. I was expecting it after the diagnosis, but no matter how hard you try and think you mentally prepare for it..it still hits you like a ton of bricks. She was one of the brightest lights of my life..forever extinguished by cancer way too soon. Please give all your dogs a hug from me and Sadie, and cherish the moments you spend with them…..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, David. Goldies are such lovable dogs. My favorite breed.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My sincerest condolences on your loss. My JRT, Peggy Sue is 18 so I know her time can't be far off.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry Bud


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. As my Ling dog is very special to me, I understand the relationship of a man and his dog.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

David, I share your pain and grief, yesterday I had our chocolate lab put down, she was 15, and friday night couldn't get up, and was in obvious pain. I knew the time was coming soon, but as you said, it still hits us so hard. I buried her close by my shop, I start the marker for her grave tomorrow, and her pictures to frame for the wall. Angel loved us with all her heart, just as we gave her ours. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

So very, very sorry, Brad. Dogs bring so much joy into our lives. It's one of nature's cruelest tricks that we only get to have them in our lives for 10 or 15 years.

A wise man once told me that the only thing that can (in time) fill that gaping hole in your heart is a puppy. Don't wait any longer than you have to. It's what Sadie would have wanted for you.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear it, sucks to lose a real friend.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Just recently lost our oldest at 14. Thankfully the others are doing well. I still look for her at times. The oldest remaining is nearly deaf which has been really calming for her. Now she will go out into the garage and sit with me when I am working where previously the noise would really upset her.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. Animals bring such joy into our lives. It is like losing a member of the family.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry for loss Brad.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss Brad_Nailer. It's a shame they don't last as long as we do.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave I am sad for your loss Dave. Remember all of the joy she brought you.


----------



## GCotton78 (Dec 28, 2011)

That really sucks. Dogs can bring so much to our lives. I know that mine does. There is a book by the author John Katz, called "Going Home" about coping with the loss of a pet. Maybe worth a glance, if you feel so inclined. Don't ever forget the joy that she brought to your life. Take care.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about Sadie Brad.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry about Sadie Brad. We have a Black Lab named Phoebe. Thought we were going to lose her in April. Turns out at 10 years she is diabetic. I was prepared for the worst, but with insulin twice daily she has come around, so I know the heartache of losing a dog. Our last Lab died at 10. My thoughts are with you and I gave Phoebe a hug.
Jack


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Dave,

So sorry that you've lost Sadie. I still hurt when I remember when we lost my great friend, the giant yellow Lab, Bailey. In my case, I hung on to him for too long; I couldn't let him go.

But I'm so glad for our years together, and I see that you too have known that joy. I cherish those memories daily, and pray that you will always enjoy yours.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. May you heal and know peace soon.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Pets hold a special place in our hearts, and it's never easy to let them go. Though I don't have a dog anymore, I'll make sure I give my shop cats a few pats for Sadie. Hope you don't mind a cat guy chiming in…


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I currently have and have had other Goldens. While I love most dogs, my heart lies with them. It is a very difficult time for you…my heart bleeds for you….hang in there.
RIP Sadie

Mike


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

So Sorry for your Loss. I lost my best friend this year my Cat, she was awesome, I still tear up when i think about her.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear Brad. My folks yellow lab passed this morning.

"Until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened." -Anatole France


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Sadie sure looks like she was a gem…

I watched your entire video and it reminds me so much of our Skipper. Especially the last scene where she's begging for another toss on the water toy. Skipper's just going on four and I get choked up to think that he could be half gone :^(

I'll give him an extra 20 chucks with the tennis ball tonight (Heck…. maybe some gravy on his kibble as well) and let him know that his distant cousin has past.

Be consoled (if possible) with the knowledge that you gave her a good home and obviously showered her with love.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear that David. at least you'll always have what you had in your heart which is more than many people will get in a lifetime.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Condolence, Brad. Sadie may die physically but never in your heart and memories. Always remember to put a space in your heart for Sadie so she can live their for the rest of your life.


----------



## carver (Nov 4, 2010)

very sorry for your loss. Our life pretty well revolves around our dogs.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

So sorry Brad. It is amazing how they can steal our hearts.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Its OK man. Sadie was loved and she knew it. You can tell from the videos that she loved you. When she gets to heaven she can play with my Josey.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Brad while one soul leaves this world another enters. My wife and i welcomed our first child into this world this evening. I can only hope to pass along a tiny bit of the joy i have in my heart to you.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and sentiments. I would be lying if I said I was handling this well..cause I'm not..it seems to get harder as the days go on…again thanks for all the sentiments..it helps to read them..


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Losing a pet sucks.. sorry that you have to go through this now.. Sadie was a beautiful golden


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Brad,
I lost a chocolate lab (Buddy) after only 6-1/2 years to cancer. A yellow lab before him. (14 years) There are no words for it, just healing time.
All the best.


----------

